# Luis Suares



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't know what all the fuss is about - he just fancied a bit of an Italian.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

